# Birthday Herf at the Doom Saloon



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Saturday night at the Doom Saloon...ceegars, home brew & craft beers, rum, metal.....
Old Salty gifted me a Behike 56. Happy Birthday, indeed!










The Rogues' Gallery ...









Old Salty looking like a half-head mutant zombie flash....









Salt Smoke...


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Shhh......don't tell Doom that I just put a Behike band on a Ron Mexico!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

hahaha nice Salty lol


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brother!
Looks like it was a great time!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"Saturday night at the Doom Saloon...ceegars, home brew & craft beers, rum, metal.....
Old Salty gifted me a Behike 56. Happy Birthday, indeed!"

Once again, you have a penchant for crafting a sentence that gets better with every word! What better way to celebrate a B-Day than with all of the above....

Cheers mates!!!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice! Happy Bday man


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

yeah, thanks, my brother, but my sentence didn't employ the most excellent word 'penchant'!! Well done!



Engineer99 said:


> "Saturday night at the Doom Saloon...ceegars, home brew & craft beers, rum, metal.....
> Old Salty gifted me a Behike 56. Happy Birthday, indeed!"
> 
> Once again, you have a penchant for crafting a sentence that gets better with every word! What better way to celebrate a B-Day than with all of the above....
> ...


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

Dude !!!! I wish I could have made it I was down in PA at sesame place with the wife and kid that weekend. BTW you look bad ass in that first pic a bit longer on the goat and you'd look like Scott Ian from Anthrax. Also, how do you know Matt I see him in the 2nd pic down I go back with that guy he's in the hvac buisness like me.


----------

